# Chong Mek and the Lao Border



## chuck71055 (Mar 19, 2009)

My girlfriend and I live in Issan, I am working overseas, and get to come home every 70 days, for about 30 days, I want to go to Lao across the Mekong, she says we can, but I'm not sure how this effects my Visa that I get on arrival in the airport in BKK, will they take it out when I leave Thailand into Lao, and re-issue me a 14 day Visa on return ? We will be their only 4 days. My girlfriend says I should have no problem, but their is never a problem for the locals to get back and forth, but me on the other hand is another story, any comments would be appreciated, and of course if anyone has been there, any suggestions on where to stay or what to see, are welcome too. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

What visa do you have - a multi-entry non immigrant? One year?

I have a non-immigrant 'O', one year, multi-entry. With this I can come and go as I please, whether to Europe or a neighbouring country such as Lao. I've made several trips to Lao, Burma and Cambodia on this visa.


----------



## chuck71055 (Mar 19, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> What visa do you have - a multi-entry non immigrant? One year?
> 
> I have a non-immigrant 'O', one year, multi-entry. With this I can come and go as I please, whether to Europe or a neighbouring country such as Lao. I've made several trips to Lao, Burma and Cambodia on this visa.


No, I just have tourist Visa when I arrive in BKK,


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't remember the exact rules, and they may have changed, but I had a double (6 month) tourist visa when I first arrived a few years back, and I promptly visited Lao and Myanmar for a few days each, without the main visa being affected.


----------



## chuck71055 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, I will do some more research, and by the way, this forum is great !!


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

By the tourist visa I think you mean the 30 visa that you can get when you enter by air now.If so (I am no expert on this) what I have been hearing and reading is that.......If you leave the country the visa that you got on entry by air is now no good.When you re-enter by land 15 day visa,air 30 day visa.But there is also a limit now to the amount of times that you can enter Thailand during one year under those types of visa's.
Why not just get a multi entry tourist visa from the Thai consulate or embassy in the country that you are coming from.That would solve your visa "problem".


----------



## chuck71055 (Mar 19, 2009)

I will look into that, thanks for all the suggestions,


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

chuck71055 said:


> I will look into that, thanks for all the suggestions,


If I remember correctly the 90 day visa for a US citizen is $25 US.You should be able to get it from the Thai embassy in the country that you are in.Once you are in Thailand you can extend the visa.I think.But then again I am no expert on such things.


----------

